# Kids and over 15+ Games



## BeckTheMayor (Sep 16, 2013)

~  This is a rant about 15+ Games~

Now, in my general area. I have seen 7-14 talking about 'Call Of Duty' and other 15+ games. And worse, i've walked into Gamestop to buy my games and I see about a 7 year old buying Call Of Duty. Hello? Parents, do you realise what your kids are playing? I've seen little kids running around trying to shoot people with their toy guns in Tesco! And being rude. And the teenagers, they are like drones to that game. "Hey dude, i'm going in at 12 a.m. to buy the new COD!" On a school night. It's madness!! 
I don't play COD myself, I find it boring. But seeing my brother play it 24/7 and falling asleep on the console worries me...
Please parents and other people who care about our childern's minds, Don't buy them COD if they are not 15+

(Sorry for being so dramatic, had to get it off my chest.)


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 16, 2013)

You know, some children are _fully capable_ of handling games of higher age ratings. The only games I didn't ever play as a child were Adult rated games, of which I've never seen many of. When I was eight years old, I sat with my cousin and watched him play Metal Gear Solid. Not an FPS but had just as much gun violence and plenty of blood. I played GTA growing up as well. And no one plays GTA to do much of anything but run people over with cars. Guess what? I grew up a perfectly normal individual. Didn't get into trouble that often, did very well in school.. so yeah.

And the behavior you described is... pretty dang common for children and teens. Soooo... are you blaming games for that or what?

It sounds less like you're showing concern for what these children are doing and playing and more like you're just upset that they're not behaving in a way you believe younger people are supposed to act. Video games don't have that big of an effect on a kid's mental health. Don't worry about it so much.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't usually play those kind of games, but I see nothing wrong with people below their target age playing them. Studies have shown time and again that videogames do not turn people violent. It looks like the ratings in videogames before were much more lenient (like the original OoT being rated E, despite the fact you can find torture chambers, blood, torture devices, and other similar things in other places...). I played that game with my brothers when I was little (when I was 6...) and I have never been permanently traumatized by what I saw.

People can really play what they want. Things like addiction to videogames, excessive cursing when playing, aren't really side effects of said videogames ^^;


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't believe in the whole "video games make kids violent" thing but I just don't think they should be playing games like COD and stuff. To me, these kinds of games don't really stimulate the imagination like some more "childish" games do, and kids really should be exposed to stuff that helps their imagination. Perhaps even get off the game and play with their toys or draw once in a while.


----------



## Aloha (Sep 16, 2013)

Kids are growing up to fast these days.You can't really stop it.Look at back then,the 1950s.People were so modest and didn't try to do bad things,or they weren't that badly influenced.But these days kids talking about the birds and the bees and violence.That's my opinion anyways.But I'm sure that the 7 year old's parents would know about him buying COD because if  he did buy it,he would need his parents to buy it for him because hes way too young.Kids will be kids o 3 o


----------



## Bones (Sep 16, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> You know, some children are _fully capable_ of handling games of higher age ratings. The only games I didn't ever play as a child were Adult rated games, of which I've never seen many of. When I was eight years old, I sat with my cousin and watched him play Metal Gear Solid. Not an FPS but had just as much gun violence and plenty of blood. I played GTA growing up as well. And no one plays GTA to do much of anything but run people over with cars. Guess what? I grew up a perfectly normal individual. Didn't get into trouble that often, did very well in school.. so yeah.
> 
> And the behavior you described is... pretty dang common for children and teens. Soooo... are you blaming games for that or what?
> 
> It sounds less like you're showing concern for what these children are doing and playing and more like you're just upset that they're not behaving in a way you believe younger people are supposed to act. Video games don't have that big of an effect on a kid's mental health. Don't worry about it so much.



^

Video games don't turn kids into little monsters. Their parents, culture and environment do. It's basic psychology. (which is why I wish it was mandatory for people to take in school..)

People just like to blame it on video games because they are an *outlet* for bad behavior in kids. Claiming otherwise is like saying that an artist's tools are what give them their abilities; yeah.. no. If an artist has skill, then they have skill; what tools they use to portray their skills are irrelevant. Same with kids and a crappy attitude; doesn't matter what outlet they're using. If a kid is a jerk, a kid will be a jerk no matter what toys they play with, what movies they watch, etc.

The only negative thing about violent video games is the potential to psychologically scar a child. But it's very rare and usually only happens in children that are sensitive to begin with, and that _still_ only causes trauma; not violent or otherwise crappy behavior.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

I agree with this. Yes, it doesn't influence bad behavior, but it can certainly influence the way they think and talk. All the violence in the games can drive younger kids to think that killing people is okay because "it's in the video game". Besides, there's a lot of harsh language in COD and other shooters that probably will add to the child's vocabulary because they are young and don't know a whole ton better. If I have kids, I'm definitely keeping them away from shooters.


----------



## chillv (Sep 16, 2013)

Well, I don't believe that games like that send negative messages or influence people (I said people in general here) in any way. In fact, I never feel that anything influences anyone once they have been taught by their parents. I feel when someone does something bad because they see it on tv or see someone else doing it yet their parents urged them not to do it, they are a bad influence on themselves because they are the ones who thought "Oh, maybe it's not so bad" or "Maybe I could try it just this one time".

Anyway, I feel these games are completely okay if they have been taught well by their parents and they know the difference between reality and the video game world. However, I do feel that there are some games that children should just wait until they are older to play *cough*those ones with the "you know what" and "you know what" in them*cough* but COD... I don't feel that those games are one of them.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

ESRB is not a guide that every parent will follow. It's up to the parents to truly decide which games to buy for their children. I'm fine with shooting games, they aren't that gory in my opinion. Maybe if there was a blood off option it would be better.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think COD is that bad. I think they can handle it. I don't really believe too much in the age restriction. If you don't think your child can handle playing video games without becoming violent or get nightmares or whatever, well then maybe he shouldn't be playing video games at all.


----------



## demoness (Sep 16, 2013)

You can make it a teaching opportunity and communicate to the child what is appropriate behavior and what isn't.  Shielding children from things rather than explaining things makes them that much more curious.  The only kids that would impress on a violent video game are children with undiagnosed psychological or developmental disorders or children with no healthy parental guidance, although some kids can and will understand on their own.

Edit: I posted this without checking recent posts.  This was originally in response to Kippla's first post.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

So, 7 year olds should be playing something meant for 17+, like Red Faction? That's seriously not good.


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 16, 2013)

Kippla said:


> So, 7 year olds should be playing something meant for 17+, like Red Faction? That's seriously not good.



Was that a joke? If kids want to buy an M game they need a parent with them o.o


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

No, not really. I do know they need a parent, but parents shouldn't be letting young kids around such content.


----------



## chillv (Sep 16, 2013)

Kippla said:


> No, not really. I do know they need a parent, but parents shouldn't be letting young kids around such content.



I personally feel that it depends on the content. If it doesn't have "it starts with a s and ends with an x" and "it starts with a d and ends with a g" and there is no or little swearing, I believe it's okay. Blood and violence in video games can be handled by children in my opinion. (IN MY OPINION! YOU ARE FREE TO DISAGREE WITH ME)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Sep 16, 2013)

By the time most kids are around my age {11}, they can handle COD, most likely. But anyone under the age of 9 shouldn't be playing shooters, unless it's Fat Princess, where there's no swearing and you can turn off the blood.


----------



## Officer Berri (Sep 16, 2013)

Swear words are just words. A child isn't going to have their poor little mind shattered because they heard the f word in a game. Odds are they heard it from mommy and daddy before. Turning off blood doesn't really make anything less violent. You're still slicing/shooting off a dude's head, blood fountain or no blood fountain.

Again, not all kids are going to react the same to a game, and not all kids are the same level of 'mature' when it comes to handling situations. Just because a kid plays a game with violence in it, it does not mean that kid is going to become violent. Odds are, a violent kid was violent before he played a video game. You're more likely to find a kid who plays violent, bloody video games because they're a violent person already before you'd find someone who became violent by playing video games. Not all people who play violent video games are violent people. Next to no one who plays violent video games becomes a violent person. If they do, it's likely because they had undiagnosed issues they should have seen a doctor for, or already had issues and should have had an eye kept on them regardless of how old they are.

If my children show they're perfectly capable of playing video games of ratings higher than their age range, you bet your butt I'm gonna let them play it if they want to. Responsible children do not become irresponsible because of video games. They become that way because of their parents behavior, how they are raised, and the environment they grow up in.


----------



## Bubble Pop (Sep 17, 2013)

My nephew has been playing things like Just Cause from the age of 9 and he loves playing it, he also loves playing Super Mario Galaxy, Mario Kart and Animal Crossing New Leaf. 

Some of the kids he's friends with play things like Mortal Kombat etc which are much worse in my eyes and my sister doesn't want him playing games with that level of violence which I agree with. A lot of times though the friend has older siblings who play these games and they join in.


----------



## XTheLancerX (Sep 17, 2013)

Oh gosh, these kinds of things make me very irritated. Pretty much, to sum it up, you are saying videogames destroy people's minds and makes them violent. Ever heard of cops and robbers? Kids have played those games forever, and they involve (Pardon my violent language) shooting guns. I have also heard people say that it "Desensitizes kids to death. All they think of when someone gets killed is being rewarded with points." Completely untrue. If you stuck the average teen or even a child below the age of 11 playing CoD or any other violent games, in the middle of a mass shooting with people being killed, I don't think they would be "Ooooh gunssss.... It's so cool! That guy has so many points!!! I want to get more points than him!!!". I bet 99.9% of the people would be screaming, balling their eyes out, and running for their lives. NOT being amazed by the bullets whizzing by and all of their so called "points" being rewarded. I started playing CoD when I was 10 and I do not find a constant interest in shooting guns. In fact, my dad has taken my family shooting before, and he asked if I wanted to target shoot and I really didn't have a desire to. I have since, lost interest in war games, and a lot of violent games in general, but not all. There are of course, some kids who should probably wait before playing violent games, because some kids have a higher capacity for this material and others don't. Even if they can't handle it as well, they will still be terrified if a mass shooting started happening around them. They just might obsess over the game more, maybe pretend to shoot more, or have a stronger desire to shoot a gun, but it won't make them want to kill someone intentionally for "points".

On a side note, when people get mad because someone was playing videogames for several hours (Doesn't even have to be violent ones) everyone gets all like "You are going to melt your brain", but NOBODY bats an eye at when someone sits on their butt for 1 and a half to 3 hours watching a movie. Sometimes several of movies mixed with other shows.

Oh, and by the way, I am 13, and I am among the highest scoring kids in my grade, and have always just been that way. So, obviously, video games haven't "Melted my brain". I do hate to say this, but during the summer, that is one of the primary things I do. Play video games. Hours and hours everyday. I once played a game for 11 hours straight. Still have close to the highest GPA in my entire grade. Brain is still intact, if I do say so myself.


----------



## chillv (Sep 17, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> Oh gosh, these kinds of things make me very irritated. Pretty much, to sum it up, you are saying videogames destroy people's minds and makes them violent. Ever heard of cops and robbers? Kids have played those games forever, and they involve (Pardon my violent language) shooting guns. I have also heard people say that it "Desensitizes kids to death. All they think of when someone gets killed is being rewarded with points." Completely untrue. If you stuck the average teen or even a child below the age of 11 playing CoD or any other violent games, in the middle of a mass shooting with people being killed, I don't think they would be "Ooooh gunssss.... It's so cool! That guy has so many points!!! I want to get more points than him!!!". I bet 99.9% of the people would be screaming, balling their eyes out, and running for their lives. NOT being amazed by the bullets whizzing by and all of their so called "points" being rewarded. I started playing CoD when I was 10 and I do not find a constant interest in shooting guns. In fact, my dad has taken my family shooting before, and he asked if I wanted to target shoot and I really didn't have a desire to. I have since, lost interest in war games, and a lot of violent games in general, but not all. There are of course, some kids who should probably wait before playing violent games, because some kids have a higher capacity for this material and others don't. Even if they can't handle it as well, they will still be terrified if a mass shooting started happening around them. They just might obsess over the game more, maybe pretend to shoot more, or have a stronger desire to shoot a gun, but it won't make them want to kill someone intentionally for "points".
> 
> On a side note, when people get mad because someone was playing videogames for several hours (Doesn't even have to be violent ones) everyone gets all like "You are going to melt your brain", but NOBODY bats an eye at when someone sits on their butt for 1 and a half to 3 hours watching a movie. Sometimes several of movies mixed with other shows.
> 
> Oh, and by the way, I am 13, and I am among the highest scoring kids in my grade, and have always just been that way. So, obviously, video games haven't "Melted my brain". I do hate to say this, but during the summer, that is one of the primary things I do. Play video games. Hours and hours everyday. I once played a game for 11 hours straight. Still have close to the highest GPA in my entire grade. Brain is still intact, if I do say so myself.



I agree and can relate to this guy


----------



## Riesz (Sep 18, 2013)

I find it odd that kids are even interested in war simulation games.  When I was a kid I was only interested in cartoons and Mario games.  My older brother had sports games and some war games but I always found them boring and too serious.


----------



## Hey Listen! (Sep 18, 2013)

I started playing call of duty 4 when I was 9. i got really into the whole army and shooting stuff. though I still play fps games occasionally (halo, battlefield) I obviously grew out of it and I think that the current generation of kids playing the game will grow out of it too. I just look at it as kids using their imaginations for a game they enjoy


----------



## oath2order (Sep 19, 2013)

BeckTheMayor said:


> ~  This is a rant about 15+ Games~
> 
> Now, in my general area. I have seen 7-14 talking about 'Call Of Duty' and other 15+ games. And worse, i've walked into Gamestop to buy my games and I see about a 7 year old buying Call Of Duty. Hello? Parents, do you realise what your kids are playing? I've seen little kids running around trying to shoot people with their toy guns in Tesco! And being rude. And the teenagers, they are like drones to that game. "Hey dude, i'm going in at 12 a.m. to buy the new COD!" On a school night. It's madness!!
> I don't play COD myself, I find it boring. But seeing my brother play it 24/7 and falling asleep on the console worries me...
> ...



I agree that parents should look into what their children are playing. However, if the parents believe their 7 year old is mature enough to handle Call of Duty, then by all means, let 'em play it.

Okay, so they're shooting with their toy guns and...? Is this related to the video game or what? Kids have shot with play guns all the time, even before video games. They're being rude? Well, that's the parents' job to watch what their kids are doing.

How old is your brother? Is he over 18? Then don't worry about him falling asleep playing games. Is he under 18? Tell your parents about your concerns.



idiotcurl said:


> To me, these kinds of games don't really stimulate the imagination like some more "childish" games do


Everybody's imagination is stimulated differently.



Kippla said:


> Besides, there's a lot of harsh language in COD and other shooters that probably will add to the child's vocabulary because they are young and don't know a whole ton better.


They are *words*. These words are just words that have a meaning given to them by society, which has deemed these to be "bad". Maybe instead of teaching kids that these words are, by default, bad (which they are not), and instead taught them that some people may take offense to them, and we should therefore watch who we say them to, we can allow them to experience games with this "harsh" language.



chillv said:


> Anyway, I feel these games are completely okay if they have been taught well by their parents and they know the difference between reality and the video game world. However, I do feel that there are some games that children should just wait until they are older to play *cough*those ones with the "you know what" and "you know what" in them*cough* but COD... I don't feel that those games are one of them.


I agree for the most part, but again, it depends on the parents. If the parents think, say, a 12 year old is mature enough for a game that has the "adult fun" I guess you could say, then by all means, they can play it.



Agent Kite said:


> You can make it a teaching opportunity and communicate to the child what is appropriate behavior and what isn't.  Shielding children from things rather than explaining things makes them that much more curious.  The only kids that would impress on a violent video game are children with undiagnosed psychological or developmental disorders or children with no healthy parental guidance, although some kids can and will understand on their own.


This is the best post on this thread.


----------



## Elijo (Sep 19, 2013)

It really depends on the child's maturity really. If they can handle blood and violence and don't turn out to be an immature and violent little brat then I don't see why parents wouldn't allow them to play games like this. My brother, who is twelve, can handle it but sometimes rage quits on COD. I can handle blood and violence well.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 19, 2013)

I played tons of 18+ games when I was a kid, when I was around 8 I used to play a ton of Time Splitters with my friend, it was awesome.
Games don?t harm anyone, unless they?re afraid of gore.


----------



## broadwaythecat (Sep 21, 2013)

Mature games can be played by anyone of any age as long as that person knows how to handle that game. I want to play COD, but my mom says "NO!" because apparently anyone who plays it turns into a demon.


----------



## StarryACNL (Sep 22, 2013)

My brother was mad with over-rated games when he was 12-- he still is but now he's 15!
He stills plays 18 games
And now grand theft auto 5 is out.


----------



## Colour Bandit (Sep 22, 2013)

Agent Kite said:


> You can make it a teaching opportunity and communicate to the child what is appropriate behavior and what isn't.  Shielding children from things rather than explaining things makes them that much more curious.  The only kids that would impress on a violent video game are children with undiagnosed psychological or developmental disorders or children with no healthy parental guidance, although some kids can and will understand on their own.
> 
> Edit: I posted this without checking recent posts.  This was originally in response to Kippla's first post.


Agreed, when I have children I will let them play games like this, but first I would explain that the game is violent and that they shouldn't copy what they see. Though my children will be allowed to choose the games they do and don't play- Though there are some games I won't let them play, such as horror games.

It has been psychologically proven that violent games do not make a violent child (bar those with developmental disorders) in fact it has been proven BENEFICIAL for children to play violent games as it REDUCES their aggression! This theory is called the Catharsis effect, in which the individual relates to a violent on-screen character and release negative feelings, thereby becoming less violent than they were prior to playing/viewing.

Personally I played 18+ games when I was younger, but my parents would talk to me about the games and I'm not a violent person now, in fact I believe that playing those games when I was younger and communicating with my parents has prevented me from becoming a violent person now.


----------



## in-a-pickle (Sep 24, 2013)

I don't find war-games like Call of Duty, Battlefield, etc...all that exciting. Neither do I find GTA fun. I'm a pretty small minority, and I'm a 15 year old guy. If I tried to bring up animal crossing at school...well, you can imagine lol. 

I will play them with friends occasionally, but I see why your concerned for the younger generation. Violent games do have an impact, a kid in my area/state shot his grandmother in the head after playing some game or other. I dunno...I sigh when I see kids playing these games and wonder, "You know...you really should just play mario."


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

I do not believe that there is anything wrong with liking something that is not targeted toward your demographic.


----------



## ForgottenT (Sep 26, 2013)

FTToasty said:


> I do not believe that there is anything wrong with liking something that is not targeted toward your demographic.



This.
Something might be targeted for a group of people, but it does not mean that others can?t enjoy them.


----------



## Seravee (Oct 4, 2013)

The problem I have with it is with the fact that most places where you can purchase these games have the ESRB info posted (and if they don't, they should) but most parents don't even bother reading them.  Where I worked it would happen time and again when an angered parent would try to return an opened game (which can't be returned) because it was too graphic or violent when they could have saved themselves the hassle had they bothered to check the rating on it in the first place.  Then you get the ones who try to blame the employees who let them buy it but all they can do is ask for an ID.  If a parent is buying the game for the child and willingly shows an ID then they have no choice but to let them buy the game.  

Video games have nothing to do with how children act and it's infuriating to see how negligent parents use them as the scapegoat for their lack of worth as guardians.


----------



## Redlatios (Oct 4, 2013)

FTToasty said:


> I do not believe that there is anything wrong with liking something that is not targeted toward your demographic.



agreed, but back when i was a kid, if you had one of these games, you slowly became a douche because you could play T Or M games. Of course thats the fault of the parents...


----------



## Lauren (Oct 8, 2013)

I can't really say kids shouldn't play games that have a higher age rating than them. I've been playing GTA for years, it's never done me any harm. It can give children the wrong impression if given to children who are easily influenced. If parents want to give violent games to their children they have no one to blame but themselves.


----------



## Jarrad (Oct 8, 2013)

I absolutely despise it when people blame video games for people's real life actions. "My 12 year old son was influenced by call of duty to punch this boy in the face!" I agree with you. What on hell's earth are these parents thinking when they purchase their child a _WAR-SIMULATION game?_ Call of Duty is an okay game. It's fun at times, but it's people that constantly play it and pretend to use it as an influence that really give it a bad name. You mustn't be so negative towards these sort of games, after all the sole purpose of these games are to stimulate joy!

P.S. Any child can run around a supermarket and pretend to shoot people with a plastic gun, it doesn't necessarily mean that they were influenced to do so by the modern-day gaming industry. Heck, when I was younger I used to do that with my brother!


----------



## Lauren (Oct 8, 2013)

Jarrad said:


> I absolutely despise it when people blame video games for people's real life actions. "My 12 year old son was influenced by call of duty to punch this boy in the face!" I agree with you. What on hell's earth are these parents thinking when they purchase their child a _WAR-SIMULATION game?_ Call of Duty is an okay game. It's fun at times, but it's people that constantly play it and pretend to use it as an influence that really give it a bad name. You mustn't be so negative towards these sort of games, after all the sole purpose of these games are to stimulate joy!
> 
> P.S. Any child can run around a supermarket and pretend to shoot people with a plastic gun, it doesn't necessarily mean that they were influenced to do so by the modern-day gaming industry. Heck, when I was younger I used to do that with my brother!



I've had a young boy come into work and pretend to shoot me? It's a thing children do! COY BOYS AND INDIANS? It stupid! Like I said, I played many violent games as a child and I turned out like many others fine! They want someone to blame because they obviously cannot control their child. It's like blaming horror films for violent acts.


----------



## cIementine (Oct 8, 2013)

I think games do actually affect kids behaviour. There was this kid down my street, and he thinks he's really in Call of Duty or whichever game they're underaged to be playing. 
I saw these 6 year old girls who were saying 'Oh that's an 18, I've seen that. It has the word [insert cursing here] in it. And they all swear at each other and laugh about it.
So it is common for young children and teens, but wouldn't it make a lot more sense if 7 year olds were watching Mickey mouse club house and not Paranormal activity? Or were playing.. animal crossing instead of Black Ops?
I think parents should spend more time watching what their kids are doing. Even I have never seen an 18 or played one and I'm over 10, I'll say that (not allowed to say my age xD)


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Oct 8, 2013)

I hate to blame the parents, but to me it doesn't really seem to be the video games fault as much as the fault of parents. Kids these days that do turn out to be huge jerks and ruin everyone's fun weren't really disciplined by their parents and usually got everything they wanted. Growing up being told you never have done anything wrong really messes kids up when they get older. 

Most of these kids that get what they want get CoD cause it's "cool" then they act like shooting is "cool" and no one ever tells them they're wrong. Parents should be more worried about how they raise a child than what games that child is playing.


----------



## sock (Nov 13, 2013)

Totally agree. When I was 9/10 yrs old, my classmates always talked about COD and similar games. I didn't see the attraction and didn't understand why they were allowed to play it! Though, my mum said if they can't play it at their own house, then they will play it at their friends, who have older siblings or are allowed to play it, which is true. Some people also have parents who play these games, so it means they can't really hide it from their kids. I know people say its harmless but it can't really do any good for kids minds can it? Don't worry about being dramatic, I can see why you would want to rant about it!


----------



## Retro Rider (Nov 13, 2013)

I only prefer to play E-E 10+ games.

I don't care much for constant human killing.


----------



## mariop476 (Nov 14, 2013)

I got Super Smash Bros. Melee in Kindergarten and TF2 in 8th grade.
I am neither a mustachioed man punching people nor a hat-obsessed mercenary for two 150 year old men fighting over piles of gravel in the Western United States.
I don't really think video games have any effect on kids, but I do agree it's annoying for them to only be playing these violent games and never shut up about them.


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 21, 2013)

I play cod zombies when i was 7 have i killed anyone yet,nope
 Will I? Nope.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Im 10 right now.dont talk about cod.it sucks.battlefields better thats nice i dont talk about it hardly ever.


----------



## flea (Nov 22, 2013)

If I had a younger kid (15 and under), I'd let him/her play COD. COD is a very tame shooter. Would I let him play online? NOPE. COD's campaign is okay but the online community is HORRIBLE (I'd know, I was playing online just a few hours ago). The community would influence him more than the game itself. Parents have to monitor kids and I would, knowing how awful some communities are. 

I don't think violent games teach kids it's okay to kill either. I was around 5 when GoldenEye 007 came out and I never thought it was okay to shoot someone. I grew up playing GTA (my older brother's game), I've never had the urge to run someone over or beat them up with a bat. I actually shy away from confrontation. That being said, I don't think I'd let my young kid play GTA. GTA is senseless violence against random people (because who really played for the story in GTA). COD is more realistic military action that you can find on TV in any military movie. Am I worried he'll become a killer due to the senseless violence in GTA? No. I just think it's incredibly stupid. 

I'm not worried about the in-game language/dialogue either, you can hear all that stuff in most movies anyway. Besides, my kids would learn more from me than they would any game. (If you're talking about all those raging players screaming profanities into their mics, I already said he wouldn't be playing online. When I'm on, I mute those players so fast. Waaay too annoying/distracting.)

Games don't kill imaginations either. When Pokemon came out, we had toy Pokeballs and ran around pretending to catch things. If I was a kid now, I'd probably pretend I was the Dovahkiin and go around trying to "shout" at everyone. I mean, I'm 20+, and I still think about how awesome it'd be if Pokemon were real, or if I could legit shout my husband through a wall. Games inspired me more than any Barbie doll did.


----------



## K9Ike (Nov 22, 2013)

Well i play
 Gta cod battlefield, cod the community.i love it.idk why i just do. Battlefield.yes i love it.gta , i just like to ride cars and live life buy some guns for denfensive purpose and gta online i dont live life,i kill people do i do that irl? Not even a thought, i ride bikes i have 10 car in gta with just 1 Car and 1 bike. A convertible and bmx.my parents dont care. They WATCH play.its called trust. Im a 10 year old and do all that.AND i play the saxaphone.just wanted to say all this.TRUST YOUR KID(s) if you think they can handle.if they want to and you say no,try to make them get athletic,then in 1 or 2 years let them try video games and they prob wont be addicted to video games and prob will like athletic stuff more,then you'll be fine,idk if this works,again im just 10. That's all


----------



## Puddle (Nov 23, 2013)

I really never understood why my mom wouldn't let me play games like CoD as a kid. I was so mad. I would say things like "I'm mature enough." Well I wasn't. I thank my mom everyday for disallowing me to play those games. I also would have missed out on games like AC.


----------



## LightOfHope (Nov 23, 2013)

Me when my cousin makes me play it:
1. Get tape.
2. Tape down whatever button makes the controller rumble.
3. Go do something productive with my life.

I don't know why he still makes me play, because it's local multiplayer, and he sees me taping down the button and walking away.


----------



## Dembonez19 (Nov 26, 2013)

I played Mortal Kombat, Killer Instinct, and Grand Theft Auto as a kid. I turned out a-okay. I just like video games.


----------



## BlueSkittleWolf (Nov 30, 2013)

As a 15- kid/teenager, I personally don't like COD. I watched my 8 year old friend play it.. (I'm not friends with him anymore because he used actions from the game against me.. I'll explain). He swore like a trooper when I killed him and whenever he was online he'd swear at the other people in the chat. He never used to swear but now does as the people "In the video game" did it. He also used many actions to get me and another girl out of the room while he sat on the couch and played CoD. I actually don't mind CoD, but when his parents asked him 'Why?' he only responded with 'It was in the video game.'. He was actually grounded.

I don't think many other people handle the game well. And yeah, I actually am under 15. (Why do you people think I'm older?).
Sorry, it's just my opinion.. ^-^ I know there isn't much point in posting- I just thought it might help..even just a slight bit..


----------



## Kip (Dec 5, 2013)

It's really bad when they play online. I don't even play and they still annoy the fruit out of me.

I personally think for some its okay but them playing online crosses the line WAY to much.


----------



## Omfa (Dec 7, 2013)

I played CoD as a 13 year old. Except for being way to intrested in Psychology, Human Behavior, Physics and Math, I think I'm pretty close to the standard teenager(ok not really).


----------

